# Texas Ole Dog Coyote #1



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Fellows you have to make this if you love coyote trapping.Needs to age in a warm spot for a month,shake everyday.This one is very impressive!!

In a Quart Jar place 3 ounces of Tonquin Musk
2 ounces Muskrat Musk
1 ounce beaver castors
1 ounce Mink Musk
1/2 ounce Tincture Asafoetida
1 teaspoon oil Lovage
1 ounce Tinctur of Ambergris
8 ounces juice from rotted mice
Fill jar up with Good Fish oil and let age 1 month.

This one YOU KEEP in your FILE or record it BE SURE*


----------

